# 1916 Indian Bicycle?



## jkent (Jul 25, 2013)

Something just doesn't look right. What are your thoughts??? $3500
https://cf.searchtempest.com/go-1.1.html#http://sacramento.craigslist.org/bik/3944274620.html


----------



## bricycle (Jul 25, 2013)

saddle looks too new, think it should be on a rail chassis. fork?


----------



## gtdohn (Jul 25, 2013)

I believe it should also have that unique wide flare at the bottom rear of the front fender?


----------



## jkent (Jul 25, 2013)

There are things that just don't look right for sure. Is that even the correct sprocket for an Indian? I thought the Indian sprocket had 11 spokes on it, where this one only has 6?


----------



## Gary Mc (Jul 25, 2013)

Really hard to tell from the pics, definitely not 1916 based on head badge which is 1917-1923.  Could possibly be a 1918 WWI wartime bike based on flat fenders which were mandated for a few months by the US Gov't.  Chainring does not look correct as should be 11 spoke, not 6, but again could be something done in wartime period.  Would like to see much better pics to tell for sure.  Pedals appear to be Westfield aluminum pedals which could be correct dependent on year.  Should have Indian script on rubber blocks unless they are replacements.  Has correct pump.  Handlebars not correct for a motorbike but are again period correct, wartime deal maybe???  Incorrect handlebar stem.  Appears to have Indian headset bearing cups.  Does have traces of Indian red paint left.  Frame & fork look Westfield built to me which is correct.  Would like to know what the rear hub is, should be a Corbin Model 8 to be correct.  Would have to check catalogs on the saddle & not at home for a few more days so can't just yet.  If you could nail it to 1918 Wartime bike and only if chainring is correct for wartime bike, really rare & only produced for a very short time so probably worth $3500 but needs restoring so have to factor that in.  If you can't nail it to that time, price is too high to me and too many questionable items. My 2 cents.


----------



## jkent (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks for the info Gary!


----------



## bricycle (Jul 25, 2013)

jkent said:


> Thanks for the info Gary!




Gary rocks!  ...and is not sarcastic like some people.....


----------



## Iverider (Jul 25, 2013)

I spoke with a guy at the Portland meet who had a 1917 for sale though it was a collection of parts bike. It had a 6 spoke chainring on it that looked very much like that ring. He told me it was off of a girls Indian bike and that it should have a 12 spoker.


----------



## fatbike (Jul 25, 2013)

Chain ring is possible Columbia. Indian Mens is 11 spoke. The spokes on the one in the ad does have really straight type spokes like the 11 spoke Indian. Cool bike! I like the ad saying its only missing a chainguard, i dont think many turn of the century bicycle came with a chainguard. I could be wrong. It would be nice to see better pix but wont happen. Good luck to whom ever checks it out even if its just for fun.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 25, 2013)

fatbike said:


> Chain ring is possible Columbia. Indian Mens is 11 spoke. I like the ad saying its only missing a chainguard, i dont think many turn of the century bicycle came with a chainguard. I could be wrong. It would be nice to see better pix but wont happen. Good luck to whom ever checks it out even if its just for fun.




yea, right there it shows he doesn't have a clue.


----------



## fordsnake (Jul 25, 2013)

When we think of an Indian, we often think of the Motobike which featured the signature eleven spoke chainring? But they also offered several lower tier models which featured other chainrings with less spokes, different handlebars, goosenecks, and pedals.

Is this bike an Indian? 

It's certainly a Westfield frame and chainring...and Westfield made Indians starting in 1915! However, the seat should have a wired chassis to be period correct?  The brass pump doesn't appear to be the unique Austin pump which was offered with Indians and lastly, the fenders should be a rain gutter style with flat braces (these look more English)?

I'm not sure why the bike is boxed in a new crate (see last photo)?  Early crates were nailed together, this one appears to utilize wooden screws, plastic ties and dark gray foam? 

It's a lot of money for a lower tier Indian...and if you ever decide to transition it into the desirable Indian Motobike, you'll need to add another $2,000+ for the elusive parts; the eleven spoke sprocket, the cigar tank, and the correct fenders.


----------



## Gary Mc (Jul 25, 2013)

Krautwaggen said:


> I spoke with a guy at the Portland meet who had a 1917 for sale though it was a collection of parts bike. It had a 6 spoke chainring on it that looked very much like that ring. He told me it was off of a girls Indian bike and that it should have a 12 spoker.




Brian, You are correct, my 1916 catalog shows 6 spoke chainring on girls, juvenile, and racing (Speedway) models.  Indian boys models were 11 spoke though, not 12.  My 1917 catalog is at home so I'll look at it Sunday for the saddle.  I think I have some info on 1918s too but not the wartime model.


----------



## Gary Mc (Jul 25, 2013)

fatbike said:


> Chain ring is possible Columbia. Indian Mens is 11 spoke. The spokes on the one in the ad does have really straight type spokes like the 11 spoke Indian. Cool bike! I like the ad saying its only missing a chainguard, i dont think many turn of the century bicycle came with a chainguard. I could be wrong. It would be nice to see better pix but wont happen. Good luck to whom ever checks it out even if its just for fun.




Yep, I got a chuckle out of the chainguard comment too.  No chain guards on these.


----------

